# Maus Problem bei verschiedenen Spielen



## Eypo (28. September 2014)

Hallo Hallo 

Ich wollte frage ob mir jemand helfen kann und zwar hab ich das Problem, das ich bei manchen Spiele z.B. Skyrim, CSGO mit meinen Cursor immer auf dem 2.Bildschirm lande, also das der rüber wechselt und nicht
im Vollbild des Spieles bleibt. 
Den Support von den beiden Spielen hab ich auch selbst schon angeschrieben, leider konnten die mir auch keine Lösung geben, deswegen bitte ich euch um eure Hilfe, weil das doch ganz schön nervig ist ^^

Zur Info: Bei anderen Spielen ist das Problem nicht vorhanden.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Eypo


----------



## Stryke7 (29. September 2014)

Bei welchem Betriebssystem denn?


----------



## Eypo (30. September 2014)

Windows 7 Pro 64Bit.


----------



## Stryke7 (30. September 2014)

Windows 7 hat da leider keine weiteren eigenen Funktionen,  das Einfangen der Maus wird durch das jeweilige Programm geregelt.  

Du könntest höchstens den zweiten Monitor solange deaktivieren.


----------



## Eypo (30. September 2014)

Mach ich momentan auch, also den 2.Bildschirm zu deaktivieren, aber leider finde ich das es keine optimale Lösung ist


----------



## Darkknightrippper (7. Oktober 2014)

Ich hatte für das Problem auch keine Lösung gefunden. Deswegen hab ich mir im Catalyst zwei Voreinstellungen angelegt, eine mit aktiviertem zweiten Bildschirm und eine ohne. Diesen beiden Profile hab ich dann noch Hotkeys vergeben, damit ich nicht dauernd den Catalyst öffnen muss.


----------

